# New Winter shoes for the Cruze + what's up, TPMS?



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

When I switch to my winter wheels (without TPMS), it takes the car some driving to figure out there is no TPMS. I think it took mine almost 100 miles before the warning came on. It may be worth buying the GM tire learning tool (its like 90 bucks on Amazon) to save yourself the troubles.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fear not......it'll figure out something is amiss in a hundred miles or so.......just hasn't asked the sensors to 'wake up' yet.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't remember how often the TPMS has to "report it" while on the road. You will have had to drive fast enough, far enough for it to figure out something's wrong and it's not just a glitch that it's not getting a report.

Of course, the other possibility is that they DID reset it when mounting the tires and the reset of the gang though it hadn't been done - perhaps lack of communication. Call me superstitious, but I after a lifetime of fixing things, I like to test things before "putting it all together". If it was up to me, I'd probably have paired the TPMS to the car just to make sure the sensors worked and were compatible before mounting the tires. Otherwise I'd have to take thing apart again to replace them. (Always time to do it over and never time it do it right?)

So, it's possible that the sensors have been paired with the car - but perhaps not in the right positions.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I can accept the idea that it will take more time, mileage, and speed to "wake up" or whatever, but it's still odd to me. Every other car I've ever put a winter set on would alert me almost instantly that something was different. Maybe I'll try the "rotate" procedure of letting a few psi out of each tire just to see what it does.

I really doubt that the sensors were somehow already synced though. The guys at DT made sure to tell me numerous times to bring it back in once I put the wheels on the car and they (or any other DT store) would get it all in order.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The guy or gal mounting those wheels and tyres paired the TPMS sensors ..part of the procedure when your a professional installer ....shoot when I swapped out the summer wheels and tyres out last month on me Mustang the OEM sensors paired up instantaneously ..FORD does it right the first time ..............


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Drew's Cruze said:


> Maybe I'll try the "rotate" procedure of letting a few psi out of each tire just to see what it does.


That will tell if you the TPMS is working or not, but I don't think you can use it to learn the rotation. You could in prior years. But later years requires the tool. But letting enough air out should trigger some indication.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> That will tell if you the TPMS is working or not, but I don't think you can use it to learn the rotation. You could in prior years. But later years requires the tool. But letting enough air out should trigger some indication.



I doubt that letting air out will do a thing.....those new sensors have new id#'s and the receiver will ignore any information they send.
If this was not the case, your car would read other car sensors sitting next to you.

Rob


----------

